# New video from our new album



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

[video=youtube_share;D-8JKz0qNDc]http://youtu.be/D-8JKz0qNDc[/video]

Hot off the presses...


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Great tune. Great production. Well done!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Loved it.

I really liked the drum sound and the over all mastering. Great stereo separation as well.

Very nice work.

Congrats.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

overall production is excellent...congrats..
In particular, drum and bass mix is great (foundation to every recording)..
Very nice vocal track that also needs mentioning...

keep on rockin

G.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for watching / listening. I really appreciate the feedback on the production.


----------

